# Donkey Days



## Deleted member 2626 (Aug 16, 2017)

So I wasn't at my land and cabin more than a week, back from the west, when I acquired a donkey from a guy about an hour away in Southern New York. He delivered him for 50 bucks on top of the few hundred I paid for the guy. Which I come to find out is something youd maybe pay for breeding. Not an intact packer. The guy shows up to my site in a day long rain and I acquire myself by walking into the horse trailer and leading the little fella, though at the time I had about zero experience with equine type animals and he seemed huge, by his filthy lead rope down to the little lean-to attached to my shack I had built from 2nd hand lumber. I literally had no saw and ended up cutting 2x6s with the little saw on a leatherman just for the fella. He led well immediately but you could tell he was fully unsure of me. I tied a long rope to his lead and attached it to my big fireplace rock. He started feeding on grass in the rain while I sat and read by my woodstove with the door open. I'd get up off the bucket probably every few minutes just to watch and check him. My dog laid at the door wondering what was up. I'd approach or touch him as he fed and he'd stop midchew like "not yet dude". His halter I had to punch two more belt holes through so his wouldn't slide off his nose. That was a little trust earning there reaching under a fresh donkey's snout and sliding the halter back up, and making new holes with a leatherman while it still sat half on his face. but he let me do it without one incident. So later that day, afternoonish, everything soaked, my almost waist high field soaked, we were already decently alrite-he was a very chill intact male. I felt great with him and he seemed adaptable as hell. These animals really are, if treated well they can do a lot. I figured hey, I'll move him from the camp center to the high lush feed. I had a split second of duh, as i unattached the rope to tie it to a garden stake, he felt the lack of tension for half a second and fucking bolted. Out to the rode moving quicker than a man with no experience would have guessed, Oh fuck. I took off too yelling, hey buddy hey donk come onnn. He was fucking quick as he headed down the dirt road faster than a dog. My fucking heart pounded as i watched him gallop down the road.
I'll add to this here today later, gotta mow some grass for my motha


----------



## Hazardoussix6six (Aug 16, 2017)

Oh man can't leave me hanging, did he come back!? Did you catch him!? I must find out! Lol::bag::


----------



## Tude (Aug 16, 2017)

Hope ya got him back and OK!!


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Aug 16, 2017)

I'll update tomorrow probably but yeah this happened in like June. I don't have the donkey either. This is some experiences with trying it


----------



## Dmac (Aug 17, 2017)

What it do, run back to it's owner so he could sell it again? Reminds me of a Jerry Reed song "the bird".


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Aug 18, 2017)

Ha that's funny. The original does have it now again due to change in plans for me sorry. 
So I went after him, in my purple rain pants and soggy sweater, lead in hand. I get down to the decline on the road and see him stop a bit for a truck coming my way. I wave the local down a bit but he doesn't stop. I figured the donk thought it could of been his people. But the dude kept coming so he offered to take me to chase the animal down. We get down to a another dirt road intersection and he heads into a person cabin yard and pines. I jump out quick trying to cut him off and th guys stays on the road. The donkey busts through the pines cracking sticks and gets back on the road and starts back the way towards my place. I go back up as he gets into this field and I watch him head towards woods. Oh shit. He got up there in a field and started kind of fake eating and just standing. I kind of went off feel and gave him space approaching slowly talking lowly. He meandered back towards my place about 500 yards or so away. I could feel that he knew this was his new place for a bit and he already knew the area. He started heading back and I'd stay just behind about 70 yards away. He'd stop and roll in the dirt it was kind of funny the little bad ass. This went on another half hour and I got him later back across the road into my field and he started heading again and I cut him off talking lowly and he kind of came to me, feeding and I slowly reached and snagged his halter with the lead. I lead him back shaken and excited unbelievably not an ounce of anger. Learning curves. Happy for the experience that he was smart enough to know that he would have it alrite with us. This was day one exciting learning. My first taste of larger animal ownership. I have more to add as well


----------

